# The rude bus driver...



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The driver says: 'Ugh, that's the ugliest baby I've ever seen! " The woman walks to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to the man next to her: "The bloody driver just insulted me! " The man says: "You go up there and you tell him off. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Maktt32 (Oct 22, 2020)

hahaha quality


----------

